

Facebook Should Not Fire Sheryl Sandberg - A Retraction - padobson
http://pdobson.com/post/30655058662/facebook-should-not-fire-sheryl-sandberg-a-retraction

======
parfe
_"Having built an impressive resume at Google and charming the then 23-year
old Mark Zuckerberg into making her COO, Sandberg took control of the
monetization strategy at Facebook"_

Mincing words over what this man did is cowardice. Patrick Dobson is a piece
of shit. He slandered a successful person to make a name for himself by
implying a woman didn't earn her job but instead _charmed_ her way into it.
All to further his own name. He isn't clever, or risk-taking, or gaming the
system.

He's simply a piece of shit. A terrible person. His apology is trying to cover
up the fact that he did something completely unprofessional and immoral and
passed it off like a traffic generation strategy.

If you see his apology and think "Oh, well I'm glad he apologized" you're only
encouraging disgusting behaviour.

And that doesn't even get into the fact that he's either incompetent or a liar
or both.

~~~
padobson
Well geez, don't hold back, let me know what you _really_ think.

------
dccoolgai
"Well, I wanted to be a part of a big conversation, so I wrote an inflammatory
blog piece last week to see if I could elbow my way into it. And I was
successful at that."

So Youngstown. (I grew up there)

------
guiambros
I saw the original post, and it was clearly written with emotion and without
understanding of their business strategy (which can be questioned, but firing
Sheryl is really a silly idea). Glad the OP recognized that. Let's move on.

------
taybin
Nice to see a blogger 'fess up to cynical link baiting.

